# Does anyone else feel like an outsider amongst the students of your major/year



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm sure that I stand out like a yellow crayon, and not in a good way . I changed my major and well I was a loner and awkward but at least I acquainted myself with a few nice people. Now I changed my major and it's been months and I just feel like the attention is on me, I feel like an alien , I just feel so weird , everyone already has there cliches and groups and I feel like I stepped into dangerous territory . It's really bothering me to the point where I can't focus on studying etc. Honestly , I've always been a lonerbut for some reason with these groups of people I feel more judged and inferior (they are one year younger than I am). Does anyone else feel this way? How do you cope with this and your negative thoughts ?


----------



## loneWolfMan (Nov 29, 2014)

I feel exactly the same. I had a group of friends. But they are all finished now and I have 6 more courses to do. I'm always sit by myself. During class it's fine. But i hate the recess. I feel like I'm being watched by all the other students. And it makes me anxious. 
I probably wouldn't make it, if I wouldn't bring my laptop with me.

So I'm just sitting there on my own and playing games. Maybe it sounds pathetic. But it makes me feel better.


----------



## onemanshow12 (Dec 4, 2014)

I transfered schools last spring and still feel like this. Im beggining to sort of find my group but i still do feel like my place is "that familar kid that says hi sometimes." I hate watching everyone talk and laugh with all their friends because i start to kinda get sad and wonder if its just me or would i have found my group if i had transfered earlier. Its getting better though and im working on opening up and talking to new people.


----------



## Str (Jun 4, 2013)

I usually feel like one of the more stupid / slow learning students. During breaks, I usually hang out with the others from my team project. Unfortunately I don't see them much after each project ends.


----------



## Ki7654 (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi. I really am an outsider. I like completely different things to my whole grade. They are all hip and new, and I am here with my Pink Floyd albums. I just really don't fit in. The other day, me and my friends hosted a disco for the grade. There DJing was a sucess. Mine was a fail. I know how you feel.


----------



## darkhoboelf (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't feel like an outsider.I feel like a camera.I just move through the world watching and recording everything I see but never interacting with it.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

darkhoboelf said:


> I don't feel like an outsider.I feel like a camera.I just move through the world watching and recording everything I see but never interacting with it.


That's how I feel too. Like an observer


----------



## JABRunning (Dec 19, 2014)

I've always felt extremely out of place around people in school and like I just have nothing in common even with people I should. To make things even worse though, I've always done really well, usually at the top of my class and always get the best marks, and people seem to find this out and it causes me to get unwanted attention that I'm really uncomfortable with and don't know how to handle. o.o... Then when I. do help people out, never hear from them again unless they need help again. That's what derails me the most


----------



## Strawbs (Dec 12, 2014)

My spanish teacher wrote in my yearbook that I was the "brilliant, quiet one who sat back and observed the craziness" which is pretty accurate  I do have classmates in my major that I hang around with, but I still feel like I'm somehow out of the loop


----------



## Byotec (Oct 3, 2014)

If we didn't we probably wouldn't be here.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Absolutely I do feel that way with the students in my major. I don't think I've ever interacted with anyone in my CS classes so far, and it's been 3 years. Just the other day when I was waiting to enter a room to take my CS final there were groups huddled outside discussing last minute topics. It occurred to me then that these people probably have study groups and have networks to support their studies, while I'm a lone wolf and I have to go about finishing my classes alone. It sucks knowing yet another benefit to having friends which I don't have in college.


----------



## thevenacava (Dec 29, 2014)

I'm a senior in college (one semester left), and I don't have a single friend. I have a handful of acquaintances, and I'm not really involved in many extracurriculars. This is mainly due to my anxiety (and for a while, depression). 

I've been making minor improvements, but with only one semester left, there's little I can do to develop a meaningful college experience.


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I used to feel this way too, and no one noticed me either but I could recognize everyone in my classes.

I joined two clubs last semester and when they asked me what grade I'm in, what classes I'm taking, etc, they said they never realized I was in all the same classes as them. We're all seniors. "Oh you were in AE 410 last semester? I didn't even see you"

Since I've been involved for one semester now, a few people know who I am and even one person has invited me to do another extracurricular project with him and one other person

Although not being noticed never bothered me, if it really bothers you just try to get involved in a club or two. It actually really helps you meet people. I don't have any "friends" though.


----------



## ForeverInBloom (Oct 4, 2010)

When I was a Biology major, I often felt this way. Although I managed to befriend people and remain acquaintances with them, I didn't consider them friends since they were fully immersed in their studies and actually enjoyed class subjects (bio, chem). I barely studied and had no passion for my major and felt excluded in my major classes already due to a subtle apathy towards my major, despite me being admant about pursuing it.

I've since changed major and am at a new school and feel more free, but have remained stagnant socially, for the most part lol...


----------



## anawnymousseK (Oct 24, 2011)

I am dealing with this also but probably to a larger degree. I have went through almost 4 years of colllege in my major and college overall as a complete outsider and cant rly connect with anybody. I did have some acquantances sporadically in my major but those acquantances had dropped out and switched majors. I'm essentially seen as plague to my peers in my major due to my department being so small, cliquey, and judgemental. Everytime i start a quarter in college I'm paralyzed by anxiety and cant sleep knowing that I'm going to be alone and have to study and work by myself everyday. I wish I could just quit but i only have a couple quarters left till i get my degree. Now I have to deal with my senior project where we choose our own groups and I'll be left with no one to work with. It's like high school all over again and I would do anything to press the restart button on these past for four years


----------



## Quirky (Jul 27, 2014)

Yes, being a shut-in with a more severe case of social anxiety in my freshman year (2011-2012) and living by myself has made me think of myself as somewhat "socially-stunted"; I felt as if I wasted quite a lot of time in freshman year in particular. Sophomore and Junior semesters have been unusually productive, relatively speaking, but I could've done more. My senior year, so far, has been a culmination of such improvements, yet I can't help but wonder how much I missed out at this so-called "party-school" in terms of research & socialization. Still feel a bit retarded compared to others my age, knowing how certain they seem to be with their time after finishing university... In particular, my peers always seem to have some topic to explain in detail (whether it's concerning their social lives or their major or interests) while my social anxiety makes my mind blank in face-to-face conversations (while I can socialize with ease in terms of texting and internet forums).


----------



## Benzene (Feb 5, 2014)

I actually have a lot of friends in school or you could say acquaintances since I only see them at school. I guess there are many social and kind people in my school. I tend to isolate myself though because I assume they don't want to talk with me. Although they probably do, lol.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

I actually don't. And that's crazy for me to say because freshmen year I swore that's how things would go. The thing about my school though is it's really small, so everyone in my year and especially in my major does know each other. However, it's big enough that everyone has their group of friends and whatnot. I'm not incredibly close to anyone, but whenever we're in class, there are always people who aren't really close friends with each other but every single one of us is friendly with each other. So we get along well in the class and talk to each other, but I don't feel like I'm missing out on something because they're not all hanging out together outside of class either (even if a couple of them here or there are really good friends and are). I don't know if that makes sense.

The thing I like most about my school is that generally speaking people are really nice. I'm not saying people usually go out of their way to invite me to things or whatnot because I'm shy and they've taken pity on me, but the people in my year and major all know how I act now, and they all look past it really well. They all know me and take time to greet me whenever they see me. They even think about who's going to pair with me when we have to do group projects and things like that, and they all seem to know that it can be difficult for me to speak and they're all pretty patient if I start stumbling over my words or something whether it's just a personal conversation or I'm saying something during class. It's way better than I thought it would be at the start of college, and it's some strange stroke of luck because I never wanted to be at this school to begin with and thought I would hate it.

That turned out incredibly cheesy, and I didn't mean for it to be that way. I didn't even know I felt those things really until I was typing...


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I just feel like everyone in my major is a super artist and i'm super bad.


----------



## bfs (Jan 9, 2015)

It's funny because as much as people are cool with me, at the same time I feel so detached from them. After the initial "hey how's it going?" I have no real connect with anyone, so in fact I am alone.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

bfs said:


> It's funny because as much as people are cool with me, at the same time I feel so detached from them. After the initial "hey how's it going?" I have no real connect with anyone, so in fact I am alone.


Same here. They don't hate me, I guess they are alright with me. With several people it's "good morning " "how are yous" and that's it. It never goes beyond that.


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

I'm a kinesiology major which is basically exercise science, and I completely feel out of place lol. Everyone is so fit and outgoing, while I'm that quiet shadow in the class lurking.


----------

